# Strong rip current



## Takem (Jul 21, 2012)

Im going to fish sunset beach this afternoon/night. I'm new to surf fishing. They are calling for very high tides and strong rip currents. I'm wondering how this will affect me? Still worth fishing?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family. The current runs hard and fast through there anyway and with the added high ties and rip current it's going to be a challenge. By all means give it shot. You never know.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Please let us know how you made out ... thanks!


----------



## Takem (Jul 21, 2012)

Current wasn't bad at all. I held bottom with 2 oz on my lighter rod. Little sand sharks stole my bait all night long. I'd really like to catch a bigger shark.


----------

